# Gov Waste



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Or begin taming the public employee unions, whose bargaining helped 44 lifeguards in Los Angeles County earn between $300,000 and $365,000. Not to mention the $501,000 per year nurse working for the university medical system.

In San Francisco alone, 9,425 employees earn total compensation exceeding $200,000 annually. The city disclosed that a sheriff in corrections made $315,000 _in overtime_. In San Francisco, taxpayers cough up $452,421 annually to pay a salary ($343,000) and benefits ($109,447) to Mayor London Breed -- the top paid mayor in the country.

According to the state controller’s government compensation website, over a five-year period from 2013 to 2018, the amount that San Francisco paid out in total wages jumped 27.6%, from $2.9 billion for 35,771 employees to $3.7 billion in total wages to 40,951 employees in 2018.
Among the new hires: The members of “poop patrol,” who are paid $184,000 a year to clean up human waste left by the city’s burgeoning homeless population.

Consider the following examples:


Plumbers working for the city of New York make $285,000 per year.
Police officers at the Port Authority of New York-New Jersey earn $423,467.
Long Island school superintendents make up to $547,049.
One 93-year old retired CUNY college professor receives a $561,754 _pension_
_There, in the American heartland, Chicago’s city-employed tree trimmers make $106,663 and state correctional facility nurses take home up to $277,100. Higher education is a particularly lucrative endeavor of public service: Illinois community college presidents get nearly half-a-million dollars a year, while university doctors are compensated at packages ranging up to $2 million annually









						HEROES Act: Democrats' Wasteful Bailout | RealClearPolitics
					

Taxpayers of America, you may soon be funding a $500 billion bailout of the 50 states, all U.S. territories, and the District of Columbia. But where is this vast sum of money going? House Speaker...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Yikes!





Desert Hound said:


> Or begin taming the public employee unions, whose bargaining helped 44 lifeguards in Los Angeles County earn between $300,000 and $365,000. Not to mention the $501,000 per year nurse working for the university medical system.
> 
> In San Francisco alone, 9,425 employees earn total compensation exceeding $200,000 annually. The city disclosed that a sheriff in corrections made $315,000 _in overtime_. In San Francisco, taxpayers cough up $452,421 annually to pay a salary ($343,000) and benefits ($109,447) to Mayor London Breed -- the top paid mayor in the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Or begin taming the public employee unions, whose bargaining helped 44 lifeguards in Los Angeles County earn between $300,000 and $365,000. Not to mention the $501,000 per year nurse working for the university medical system.
> 
> In San Francisco alone, 9,425 employees earn total compensation exceeding $200,000 annually. The city disclosed that a sheriff in corrections made $315,000 _in overtime_. In San Francisco, taxpayers cough up $452,421 annually to pay a salary ($343,000) and benefits ($109,447) to Mayor London Breed -- the top paid mayor in the country.
> 
> ...



*And you wonder why Nancy Pig-losi is losing it.....*
*The Politicians/Union Hacks gave away the whole farm/promised 
to fund it and delivered a used slop bucket full of pesos....







After eighty plus years....that " Thing " has gotta stink real bad....!*


----------

